
Arcade Scam Science [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXBfwgwT1nQ
======
camtarn
TL;DW: The 'Cyclone' arcade machine is a game with a ring of lights, one lit
at a time. You have to push a button when the lit light is right in front of
you. It looks like a game of skill, but actually it's a game of chance: the
machine is programmed to give payouts with a certain probability, regardless
of whether the button is actually hit at the right time. This is verified both
using a cool Arduino gadget to repeatedly play the machine, and also via the
machine's manual.

